# Hello from Bonduel, WI



## Boese_Man (Mar 14, 2016)

Welcome! I'm in the same boat and not far from you (Fox Valley).


----------



## Duncan151 (Aug 3, 2013)

Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck this year!


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## FDR (Mar 19, 2016)

Hello from about an hour south of you... It's my first year too... I'm painting my first hive tomorrow...


----------



## Mike82 (Mar 17, 2016)

I am starting to build my second hive today. Just finished the boxes and now on to frames. My first hive I painted plain white but for the second I picked up a stain to keep the natural wood look.


----------



## Steve zone 5 WI (Jan 2, 2013)

Welcome Mike!


----------



## Ibeetom (Feb 19, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Welcome!

Hey Wisconsinites, where are you getting your bees from this year?


----------



## FDR (Mar 19, 2016)

Honey Bee Ware
Greenville, WI


----------



## Boese_Man (Mar 14, 2016)

FDR said:


> Honey Bee Ware
> Greenville, WI


Same. 2 Nucs.


----------



## redapples (Aug 1, 2014)

Sonnys bees Eagle River


----------



## Mike82 (Mar 17, 2016)

Both my Nuc's are coming from Honey Bee Ware


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas Mike!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Mike!


----------

